# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  کتاب های ریاضی مفید برای دوره کارشناسی وارشد

## moon girl

*زبان عمومی وتخصصی* 1-زبان تخصصی دکتر نیکوکار 2-زبان انگلیسی عمومی  محمود علیمحمدی 3-لغات ضروری تافل بارونز 4-گرامر زبان عمومی کلیه رشته های کارشناسی ارشد تالیف وحید عسگری *دروس مشترک* *ریاضی عمومی 1و2* 1-حساب دیفرانسیل وانتگرال سیلورمن 2-ریاضی عمومی ایساک مارون ترجمه خلیل پاریاب 3-ریاضی عمومی جورج توماس 4-ریاضی عمومی ادامز 1و2 *مبانی علوم ریاضی* 1-مبانی ریاضی لین 2-کتاب مبانی علوم ریاضی بیژن زاده *مبانی ماتریس ها وجبر خطی* 1-جبرخطی هافمن 2-جبرخطی تالیف اونان مبانی آنالیز ریاضی 1و2 1-آنالیز ریاضی رودین 2-آنالیز ریاضی بارتل 3-آنالیز ریاضی اپوستل 4-توپولوژی عمومی مانکوز 5-مثال های نقض درانالیز ریاضی کلیاوم *مبانی احتمال* 1-نظریه احتمال ونتیجه گیری آماری لارسون 2-مبانی احتمال شلدون راسل 3-آمار ریاضی جان فروند _آنالیز عددی_ 1-آنالیز عددی 1 دکتر بابلیان 2-آنالیز عددی مولف کندال اتکینسون 3-محاسبات عددی نویسنده کرایه چیان 4-آنالیز عددی نویسنده اوردن 5-آنالیز عددی دکتر حسین زاده  

سلام این کتاب ها به عنوان منابع ارشد معرفی شدن.دوستانی که ارشد ریاضی قبول شدند.
1-شما چه جوری برای ارشد درس خوندین؟

----------


## majidarts

> *زبان عمومی وتخصصی* 1-زبان تخصصی دکتر نیکوکار 2-زبان انگلیسی عمومی  محمود علیمحمدی 3-لغات ضروری تافل بارونز 4-گرامر زبان عمومی کلیه رشته های کارشناسی ارشد تالیف وحید عسگری *دروس مشترک* *ریاضی عمومی 1و2* 1-حساب دیفرانسیل وانتگرال سیلورمن 2-ریاضی عمومی ایساک مارون ترجمه خلیل پاریاب 3-ریاضی عمومی جورج توماس 4-ریاضی عمومی ادامز 1و2 *مبانی علوم ریاضی* 1-مبانی ریاضی لین 2-کتاب مبانی علوم ریاضی بیژن زاده *مبانی ماتریس ها وجبر خطی* 1-جبرخطی هافمن 2-جبرخطی تالیف اونان مبانی آنالیز ریاضی 1و2 1-آنالیز ریاضی رودین 2-آنالیز ریاضی بارتل 3-آنالیز ریاضی اپوستل 4-توپولوژی عمومی مانکوز 5-مثال های نقض درانالیز ریاضی کلیاوم *مبانی احتمال* 1-نظریه احتمال ونتیجه گیری آماری لارسون 2-مبانی احتمال شلدون راسل 3-آمار ریاضی جان فروند _آنالیز عددی_ 1-آنالیز عددی 1 دکتر بابلیان 2-آنالیز عددی مولف کندال اتکینسون 3-محاسبات عددی نویسنده کرایه چیان 4-آنالیز عددی نویسنده اوردن 5-آنالیز عددی دکتر حسین زاده  
> 
> سلام این کتاب ها به عنوان منابع ارشد معرفی شدن.دوستانی که ارشد ریاضی قبول شدند.
> 1-شما چه جوری برای ارشد درس خوندین؟


چیزی که خیلی بهم کمک کرد تست های سال قبل بود 

*ریاضی عمومی 1و2*
1-حساب دیفرانسیل وانتگرال سیلورمن
2-ریاضی عمومی ایساک مارون ترجمه خلیل پاریاب
3-ریاضی عمومی جورج توماس
4-ریاضی عمومی ادامز 1و2
*مبانی علوم ریاضی*
1-مبانی ریاضی لین
2-کتاب مبانی علوم ریاضی بیژن زاده
*مبانی ماتریس ها وجبر خطی*
1-جبرخطی هافمن
2-جبرخطی تالیف اونان
مبانی آنالیز ریاضی 1و2
1-آنالیز ریاضی رودین
2-آنالیز ریاضی بارتل
3-آنالیز ریاضی اپوستل
4-توپولوژی عمومی مانکوز
5-مثال های نقض درانالیز ریاضی کلیاوم
*مبانی احتمال*
1-نظریه احتمال ونتیجه گیری آماری لارسون
2-مبانی احتمال شلدون راسل
3-آمار ریاضی جان فروند
_آنالیز عددی_

1-آنالیز عددی 1 دکتر بابلیان
2-آنالیز عددی مولف کندال اتکینسون
3-محاسبات عددی نویسنده کرایه چیان
4-آنالیز عددی نویسنده اوردن
5-آنالیز عددی دکتر حسین زاده

جبر هانگرفورد
آنالیز تابعی رودین 
معادلات سیمونز



اونایی که قرمز کردم رو من بیشتر خونده بودم

----------


## majidarts

"_ویرایش توسط moon girl : 18 شهریور 95"

عه حواسم نبود به اینکه این پستو 95 گذاشتی 

خودت بیا بگو چجوری قبول شدی_  :Yahoo (4):

----------

